# fish killing not eating



## baz (May 6, 2003)

My serrasalmus rhombeus, is killing the feeder fish not eating them.He just bite them in half. I have put earthworm in and the same thing!put pellets and meat he will bite the meat and spit it out,not interested in the pellets. Please help


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know: some more info would be useful, like fish size, tank size, how long is that fish in that tank etc...


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

Well the tank is 20 gallon the fish is 5" ins the temp is 79 to 80 f Oh yes ,the plants I put he pulled them up


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, maybe he's a vegetarian









Just kidding: I still wonder how long he is in that tank: it often takes quite some time before newly introduced fish start to eat, and even well-settled piranha's go on a hunger-strike from time to time... But the fact that he does kill the animals, but doesn't not eat them is strange indeed.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

When using meats I would keep the pieces small enough to be eaten in one bite easily...I do this with my 4" rhom and he always eats all his food without spitting it out.I used to have the same problem when I was feeding him bigger pieces...he would tear off about half and leave the rest and not always eat it later.Hope this helps.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

Sorry i have had him for about 10 week


----------



## neverlistentome (May 11, 2003)

My cabira did this alot when I first got them. I think I got carried away with putting larger feeders in the tank - just to watch the p's tear them to shreds.

They would take a bite or two - the feeder would die - and they'd lose interest. I feed them beefheart often and they loved it - so you'd think they didn't mine non-living food.

Simple enough, I found that throwing in bite-sized feeders fixed the problem. Not as fun to watch, but atleast I'm not scooping out half eaten jumbo feeders all day.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

well,two things can happen he will eat or he will die.I put in a small bit of meat and he spit it out so time will tell. thank you all for your replys:sad:


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I have heard of Rhoms just biting feeders in half and not eating them.....I'm pretty sure it was Brian(BCollins) who told me his does this,I'm not sure tho


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

maybe he is just having fun with u and secretly eating behind a rock


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

When it gets really hungry you will see the killing and the eating...be patient!


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

My baby Ps does the same thing. They would attack a pellet and shred it to pieces but not eat it. They would only do this when they are full. I think it is just build in them to shred things for fun.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

I when't to the pet shop ,got 20 small feeder fish and one small crab to help clean up . when,t out come home the fish was in half and all remains of crab was one arm.just finished puting fish together out of 20 i got 17 and1/2 so he eat 2 and 1/2 fish and a crab -one arm. not Bad.for $5.00


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

i really wouldnt worry about it, chances are at night whilst you're in bed hes rummaging on the bottom of the tank for little bits of food you've missed.
Remember P's "graze" just like other fish, as well as being furious with their food, so your fishy will be getting some food.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

yes ,I've kept him in the dark for a bit and I've counted fish in fish out and the number do not match.So all is well for now .(thanks)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

baz said:


> My serrasalmus rhombeus, is killing the feeder fish not eating them.He just bite them in half. I have put earthworm in and the same thing!put pellets and meat he will bite the meat and spit it out,not interested in the pellets. Please help


 Typical rhom behaviour of all sizes. Pellets?...forget it. Keep offering different things until something strikes his fancy.

Both my rhoms will like one thing for a month then turn their noses at it the next day. Not the easiest fish to feed and keep happy. They will even go on hunger strikes at times.


----------

